# powerhead placement in rhom tank



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 55g tank 48x12 dimensions and a 400gph powerhead.

I was wondering where would be the best place to put the powerhead to give him a nice current to swim through. Right now I have it at the top right side just aimed straight out towards the other end. The fish never swims at the top in the current and it doesn't seem to make it around on the bottom the other way.

The fish is a very agressive 8" rhom that I am trying to grow out a little bit. Tank conditions are perfect with 83 degree F temperature.

Thanks

Aaronic

EDIT: added pictures


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Good question. I'm wondering the same thing. You and I are in the same tank same fish boat. I have mine in the right side top corner and he never seems to even swim into the current. If you watch him he seems to not even notice any current at all.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> I have a 55g tank 48x12 dimensions and a 400gph powerhead.
> 
> I was wondering where would be the best place to put the powerhead to give him a nice current to swim through. Right now I have it at the top right side just aimed straight out towards the other end. The fish never swims at the top in the current and it doesn't seem to make it around on the bottom the other way.
> 
> ...


click me


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 55g tank 48x12 dimensions and a 400gph powerhead.
> ...


I have already read this several times but this is different as I have a huge rhom. I would like to know which placement would be best in this circumstance


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

IMO your powerhead might be a tad too powerfull for your 55, unless minimized or decreased with power.

But you've placed it in the right area. One side towards the other creates a circular current, which helps waterflow to cycle throughout the tank, and provide weaker spots at the other end in case your P doesnt want to deal with the current.

Moved to Tank and Equipment Question


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

When i had my rhom in a 40 gallon long. My powerhead was about 200gph and i placed it right in the middle but a little bit towards the back of the tank. Like rhomzilla said it creates a good circular motion in your tank both good for your fish and the water quality. I had a rock in the middle of the tank and that was his dead spot. But usually he was in the current swimming with it. I think 400 gph is a bit too much for your tank. I have a 500gph powerhead in my 120 gallon and it works perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

put it forceing water wher is is the most


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

iam7617115 said:


> When i had my rhom in a 40 gallon long. My powerhead was about 200gph and i placed it right in the middle but a little bit towards the back of the tank. Like rhomzilla said it creates a good circular motion in your tank both good for your fish and the water quality. I had a rock in the middle of the tank and that was his dead spot. But usually he was in the current swimming with it. I think 400 gph is a bit too much for your tank. I have a 500gph powerhead in my 120 gallon and it works perfectly. Good luck!
> [snapback]1078049[/snapback]​


it is adjustable from 260 to 400 gph.

So high low or medium?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

300 gph should be good

I put my Pump in a corner at the bottom of my tank, behind a rock with a hole in it, so you don't see it. Plus, becose of the angle of the rock, the water is not directely in the face of the fish. It do I really nice currant and my 8 in rhom love it. 
I live it on for the day every other day.

So I feed him and when is done, he can play in the strong flow. My rhom is getting in shape


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

You can always try moving it down a little closer to the middle of the tank.

BTW what about adding a tank stand. (that would helpp you more than the fish)


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> You can always try moving it down a little closer to the middle of the tank.
> 
> BTW what about adding a tank stand. (that would helpp you more than the fish)
> [snapback]1080437[/snapback]​


Yeah I am going to build one when I move

Im thinking about how I should change the tank to allow better current for him to swim


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have a 900GPH powerhead on my 55g. I have it on the far right end of the tank and the output is about 5" from the bottom of the tank.

I have it on a timer. Starts at 6am and goes 3 on 1 off till 10pm.

This is for my 7" Rhom.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> I have a 900GPH powerhead on my 55g. I have it on the far right end of the tank and the output is about 5" from the bottom of the tank.
> 
> I have it on a timer. Starts at 6am and goes 3 on 1 off till 10pm.
> 
> ...


I have a 55g as well and an 8" rhom.

I just placed the powerhead much lower as indicated in the pic.

Tell me what you guys think

sorry about the horrible quality of the pic, as I am now using a camera phone instead of my usual 3.2 megapixel camera


----------

